# Windows movie maker :(



## LoRd_Of_WaR (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello
i am making a wedding video for close friends but i am useing windows movie maker i have it finished now i want to save it to my comp but everthing i go to save my pc locks up for a few mins whne it getsing about 14% does this happen to anyone else and if so what sud i do thank you 

Also its 35mins long
plus if it dont work do u know any other eidting free software that would do it just as fast i need it done by tonight  thank you


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure no other programs are running and, if you're really desperate, you could even try safe mode. Also make sure the video output is not a huge file.


----------



## LoRd_Of_WaR (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks 4 your help its about 402mb wit 32mins it that to big


----------



## LoRd_Of_WaR (Feb 14, 2007)

do u know any other sofware eidting i cud download as i think you r right the video is 2 big thx 4 your help


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

LoRd_Of_WaR said:


> thanks 4 your help its about 402mb wit 32mins it that to big


I wasn't saying that there is a max file size for WMM. I was saying make sure the size of the video (WxL) is not huge.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You told me it was about 102mb not 402mb and buy the way One post per topic.....


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had problems loading big files into Windows Movie maker.

Is there a way to create smaller wmv output files and have one start another when the first one finishes. I think Flash can do this, but not sure about wmv.


----------



## kathokatho (Apr 5, 2007)

Make sure all of your source files in your project are either .avi or .wmv...anything else can get cranky. Don't use mp3s for the audio. As stated...close everything running in background (CTRL/ALT/DEL...brings up Task Manager)...not only programs..but, also processes (except those running MM and your Windows System.) Always reboot before doing this. Video Edit software is resource hungry. 

Try saving the file as High Quality Large (this format usually has the least problems on the save.) Sometimes the save will freeze on a percentage, but is still actually saving...and will zip through at the end. If you are importing a large file into movie maker...let it chop it up into smaller clips and then drag half of them down into the project...then save that project....as a movie...then make another project for the other half of the clips...then import those two movie files back into MM and put together in a project and save together to get a whole movie. (This works well sometimes when working with a large movie.)


----------



## SilentReyn (May 1, 2007)

kathokatho said:


> Make sure all of your source files in your project are either .avi or .wmv...anything else can get cranky. Don't use mp3s for the audio. As stated...close everything running in background (CTRL/ALT/DEL...brings up Task Manager)...not only programs..but, also processes (except those running MM and your Windows System.) Always reboot before doing this. Video Edit software is resource hungry.
> 
> Try saving the file as High Quality Large (this format usually has the least problems on the save.) Sometimes the save will freeze on a percentage, but is still actually saving...and will zip through at the end. If you are importing a large file into movie maker...let it chop it up into smaller clips and then drag half of them down into the project...then save that project....as a movie...then make another project for the other half of the clips...then import those two movie files back into MM and put together in a project and save together to get a whole movie. (This works well sometimes when working with a large movie.)


Ah! Your a life saver, thank you soooooo much!
I have a MPEG file I'm trying to use on a windows movie maker project, and I freeze when I get to a certain percentage, so thank you!
I'm downloading a trial version of windows SmartSoft Video converter as we speak, so I should have it up soon. Once again, thank you so much.


----------

